

Everything is a Remix - siruva07
http://vimeo.com/14912890

======
drewbuschhorn
"There is nothing new under the sun" was first said before there was writing.
It was wrong then and it's wrong now ... there will always be a fine line
between copying and creating, and if you give a damn, your job is to stay on
the right side of that line. The argument in the video is that the line
doesn't exist.

